# Ping maroon dot limit?



## stanley

I was wondering if anyone knows wether a Ping Maroon dot [G15] iron can be bent another 1 deg up, or has the club already been bent to its safe limit?

I'm circus tall.

Thanks.


----------



## 373

Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner...

When Ping makes their iron heads, they are cast to the spec the color dot suggests. If you need something within a couple degrees of whatever dot you have, it can still be bent. My i15 irons were black dot and I had them bent 1.5 degrees upright, which would be about yellow dot. My understanding though is that 2 degrees is pretty much the limit.


----------

